# mount_ntfs -C option



## ahavatar (Oct 18, 2010)

Greetings,

I've been trying to mount a Korean NTFS filesystem. When I use [cmd=]mount_ntfs -C eucKR[/cmd] Korean filenames become broken and unreadable. I'd like to know if there's anoter charset option for Korean filenames.

The ntfs-3g fuse shows Korean NTFS filenames correctly, but ntfs-3g can't be integrated into Gnome Nautilus' automount that well.

I'm runnung 8.1-STABLE, but this problem also exists for 8.1-RELEASE.


----------

